# Koopor Mini 60W firmware update - Any local vendors able to do this?



## Greyz (7/4/16)

I recently bought a Koopor mini 60W from my mate @Stosta the other day. It's such a great stealth mod I can't believe I didn't consider it as I been looking for a small mod. 

The only downfall with the mini is that it doesn't support TC on SS but there is a fiirmware update that will give the mini this feature among a few other improvements. 
As per Koopor the mini firmware cannot be upgraded via the USB port like the eVic mini. according to their website:

"To upgrade KOOPOR Mini firmware, we have to use special tools.Considering the tool costs, we decide to send them to our wholesalers and vendors who will provide a free upgrading service for local customers. Later, we will list their contact information when they are available. If you are interested in upgrading, please contact the authorized wholesalers or vendors in your country"

Are there any vendors here in SA that have received said special equipment or is able to do the upgrade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/4/16)

Not as far as I know, this "special equipment" is apparently quite expensive and I don't think any of our local vendors offer this service. Same with the older Smok mods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (7/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Not as far as I know, this "special equipment" is apparently quite expensive and I don't think any of our local vendors offer this service. Same with the older Smok mods.



Thanks for the reply @BumbleBee it was worth a try. Still going to keep this mod though as I love it's compact size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (7/4/16)

I found a guide online on how to do the update 
For those interested check out https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u_4dTG8_kyOi2wa3OMCrawK6Kv3ViKisB1Mg-jOdkc0/pub for the guide and where to get the firmware.
To get the parts needed I found a local supplier http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/seller/643405/The_World_OnLine

Wooohooo parts ordered hopefully I should have everything in my hands early next week.

I'll take pics as I'm making the tool etc and post - if I don't forget. What was I saying again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

Way to go @Greyz ! Glad you enjoying the mod, even glader (I know thats not a real word but FFS its not even 7am) that you going to be able to upgrade it to! Winner!


----------



## MoeB786 (8/4/16)

Keep us updated


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

Thanks @Stosta. Of course this "I.T Guy" was going to figure out a way to flash his firmwareLOL I kid, I was bored at work last night. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Keep us updated


Do you have a mini too moe?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeB786 (8/4/16)

A friend of mine has one and was looking at upgrading the firmware


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

MoeB786 said:


> A friend of mine has one and was looking at upgrading the firmware


I purchased the parts needed for the firmware upgrade from bidorbuy last night. Looks like the seller isn't local as I received an email from the seller with a 4-8 week delivery time 

The parts were cheap though, R230 including delivery. Just the wait is going to kla me!

(Kla = finish - translated for the Non-SA members)

If I get it right on my mod I don't have an issue upgrading your friends mini. So long as he/she covers shipping. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeB786 (8/4/16)

Im gonna be in durban soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

If the device is here we can hook up and upgrade your friends device. Just drop me a DM when you here 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I purchased the parts needed for the firmware upgrade from bidorbuy last night. Looks like the seller isn't local as I received an email from the seller with a 4-8 week delivery time
> 
> The parts were cheap though, R230 including delivery. Just the wait is going to kla me!
> 
> ...


This is what put me off bidorbuy, it's flooded with off shore vendors and drop shippers, last time I looked there was no way to filter them out, so frustrating


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is what put me off bidorbuy, it's flooded with off shore vendors and drop shippers, last time I looked there was no way to filter them out, so frustrating



Trust me, no one was more pissed than I to find the seller wasn't local! I have looked everywhere but his price for the programmer is a quarter what some other sites have it for. That plus the fact that he sold the right male 5pin USB heads is the only reason I'm okay with the 4-8 week wait. 
Before last night my mini had no chance of doing TC on SS - now in 8 weeks there's hope it just might 

So while not happy about the wait I guess to wait 8 weeks for SS TC control is better than never having it at all.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Trust me, no one was more pissed than I to find the seller wasn't local! I have looked everywhere but his price for the programmer is a quarter what some other sites have it for. That plus the fact that he sold the right male 5pin USB heads is the only reason I'm okay with the 4-8 week wait.
> Before last night my mini had no chance of doing TC on SS - now in 8 weeks there's hope it just might
> 
> So while not happy about the wait I guess to wait 8 weeks for SS TC control is better than never having it at all.


I certainly hope you get what you ordered, I'm sure you're going to be pretty popular with the current Koopor owners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I certainly hope you get what you ordered, I'm sure you're going to be pretty popular with the current Koopor owners



Not if it doesn't work. Then I'll have the Koopor owners disappointed and an expensive paper weight


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Not if it doesn't work. Then I'll have the Koopor owners disappointed and an expensive paper weight


It will work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

